# Tightening of Seton



## harringa (Mar 21, 2008)

Provider performs 46280 (Surgical treatment of anal fistula; complex or multiple with or without placement of seton).  Every two weeks within the 90 day global period of this surgery, the patient returns to the surgeons office for tightening of the anal seton.  Should the surgeon bill 46080 (Sphincterotomy, anal, division of sphincter) every two weeks during the post-operative period for tightening of the seton?  Or is this considered part of the routine global post-operative follow up of the 46280?  Thanks.


----------



## sundaey (May 27, 2008)

my doc told me that this is part of the surgery, so I think that when they do come back, it's just a p/o visit.


----------



## Treetoad (May 27, 2008)

I think the visits for the seton adjustments are global to the surgery.


----------

